# Now to think about gravel decor and plants.



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm know im going cichlids, probably ones from lake Malawi. Can I use a fine gravel or do I need sand. I'll make a lot of rocky caves and stuff and maybe put in the drift wood that came with the tank. But can I put any plants in there? I was thinking something easy that can grow on rocks or drift wood (I have 4 good lights so I can get a range of different brightness). But I don't want it to get eaten or at least eaten completely (malawi cichlids are mainly vegetarian). Thanks


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure most cichlids prefer sand. It depends on what fish you get with plants. Some will tear them up. Some will uproot them. Some will leave it alone.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I think I'll go sand and I have to get plants that taste bad and grow on rock or driftwood


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

What type of fish... You'll be wasting your money on plants depending on the fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you are going to keep malawi species leave out the driftwood...use dolomite for the substrate..gravel is better for them than sand...just find a landscaping supply place and get the smallest crushed limestone they have...it is much better for your fishes health than regular gravel...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I'm getting a plastic bin and I will place some new gravel and a mix of conditioned water mixed with some tank water from my 20 so I can build beneficial bacteria because I'm not even going to get the tank set up for 7 or 8 days so why not start cycling it a week early


----------

